# South Carolina is flooded and I'm obviously bored



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Here's a nice photo of Dottie our retired Tibetan Terrier. She's still lovely at almost 11. It's funny.....whenever people see her with my Havs, they ask if she's their mother. Even my dad who knows better, calls Dottie Dance's mother. :surprise: I guess cuz she acts like it. :grin2: :wink2:

I wonder if anyone else has an older motherly dog at home tending to the others.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Here's a nice photo of Dottie our retired Tibetan Terrier. She's still lovely at almost 11. It's funny.....whenever people see her with my Havs, they ask if she's their mother. Even my dad who knows better, calls Dottie Dance's mother. :surprise: I guess cuz she acts like it. :grin2: :wink2:
> 
> I wonder if anyone else has an older motherly dog at home tending to the others.


Not an "old mother", but we call Kodi the "curmudgeonly uncle"... even though he and Pixel are actually half sibs!  (or more correctly, "by the same sire" )


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Kodi sounds like Sonic, my sister-in-law's Havanese. He is a full sibling to Kodi and looks very much like him. He isn't so sure about all the puppy shenanigans when we go visit. In fact, he's rather fond of "Aunt Karen" and would prefer I leave Blossom at home and only pay attention to him. 

I'm sure Kodi and Pixel will be BFFs once she's out of the annoying little sister stage. >


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Kodi sounds like Sonic, my sister-in-law's Havanese. He is a full sibling to Kodi and looks very much like him. He isn't so sure about all the puppy shenanigans when we go visit. In fact, he's rather fond of "Aunt Karen" and would prefer I leave Blossom at home and only pay attention to him.
> 
> I'm sure Kodi and Pixel will be BFFs once she's out of the annoying little sister stage. >


Ha!  They ARE getting along better. I often find them curled up together now, though she's the one who goes to him, not the other way around!

I didn't realize that Sonic's mom was your SIL!!! So I guess that makes you Kodi's and Pixel's "Auntie Karen" too!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> Ha!  They ARE getting along better. I often find them curled up together now, though she's the one who goes to him, not the other way around!
> 
> I didn't realize that Sonic's mom was your SIL!!! So I guess that makes you Kodi's and Pixel's "Auntie Karen" too!


Yes, Nancy is my SIL and also my dearest friend! Tell Kodi that his "Aunt Karen" would love to meet him someday! :x


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Us too, Karen!


----------

